# Deer Creek 12/20



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure what time I got there. Was expecting the spillway to be high and it was. Just myself and a soft spoken nice Asian on my side, couple guys on the other. White foam covered most of the spillway water and it was rolling out of the dam. Tons of dead shad lining the banks. Touch of a breeze but sun kept one pretty comfortable. After three hours I am guessing and with the 4th catfish sticking me, I decided to call it quits. Did not see anyone catch any Saugeye, but, I wasn't watching anyone else. One person who came after I was there went up top of the wall but came back down saying it was 40 degrees colder up there.. If anyone should happen to catch a 3lb cat down there with my Jig and Slims Bait.... keep it. (the bait)


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

A fish in December counts as a December fish, especially if it's not a saugeye. If that doesn't make sense it's because I'm drunk, or at least halfway there. Nice job!!!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm gong to try it tomorrow evening after work if they don't cut the flow too much more. I just checked and it's been cut to 149cfs.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> A fish in December counts as a December fish, especially if it's not a saugeye. If that doesn't make sense it's because I'm drunk, or at least halfway there. Nice job!!!


Makes perfect sense man!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lol them cats love the Slims. Lol


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm gonna try and go there this weekend before the rain . Hopefully they start turning on here soon.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

the water at 149 would be perfect after the dump they just did. only way it would be better is if we had a blizzard come through, thats when I've done my best there.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Last time i tried in the snow in mid December, I got 6 in an hour and left cause I got too cold lol. Jig tip with fathead.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

fishslim said:


> Lol them cats love the Slims. Lol


Haha! Well that's why Josh produced them wasn't it!!!


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

gulls cleared the banks of shad. probably 50 gulls in the spillway. i got your cat. only fish in the spillway. checked lake, all ice. quite a site.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I made it down last evening and fished south of the bridge. I checked the flow before I left work and they had increased it from 149 to around 550 but decided to try anyway. Tried almost everything I have, joshy, vibe, double grubs, smithwick, husky jerk and rattle trap. Snagged a shad and very briefly had something heavy on, probably a snagged carp. That was it. Talked to a couple other fellows with about the same results.
I did get to see the bald eagle flying around.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I fish there mostly before daylight and if I stay after daylight I almost always see the bald eagles flying north along creek there at spill way headed over lake.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was there today about 2p. Stayed for an hour


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

You look so happy! You must have worked hard for that one. Or maybe just real glad it wasn't a cat? Ha ha. Good job!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice walleye!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Look at the teeth on that thing would ya!  Nice catch!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Fished the spillway yesterday for a bit. Water was about a foot below the handicap access ramp closest to dam. Tried Joshy's, sticks, and Coomers. Missed a couple and snagged a 15 incher. Saw a few cigars caught up toward the wall. I left just before dark so not sure if it "turned on" or not.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have yet to have a good day there this winter, not sure whats up.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Have been there twice this year and caught one nice saugeye each time and thats it. Was there yesterday also caught one 17 incher on my third cast then nothing for 3 hours . There just doesn't seem to be the numbers like years past or are more people fishing it ? It seems really busy anymore , more than past years. Have they quit stocking it ? I have been going there for 20 years and the past 2 years has been slow for me.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Lol them cats love the Slims. Lol


Yes they do! Some days too much.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

2 many people keep the babies. I usually get a few keepers every time I go. You just have to try something new to get them to bite. Last time I fished it with brown muddy water a few months back and I got 3 keepers on a large yellow shad rap that rattled. They can get finicky down there sometimes just throwing jigs and such.


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice fish u going to the expo


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

ChromeBone said:


> 2 many people keep the babies. I usually get a few keepers every time I go. You just have to try something new to get them to bite. Last time I fished it with brown muddy water a few months back and I got 3 keepers on a large yellow shad rap that rattled. They can get finicky down there sometimes just throwing jigs and such.


Your probably right but I just can't get myself to throw a $9 crankbait into those snag infested waters .


----------



## WeaponX (Mar 28, 2012)

Why do people even keep those hotdog sized ones...I understand that there's no limit on that side of the dam, but come on, give the things a chance!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

There is no size limit on either side unless it's just changed
And your right, I never understood keeping a fish that small. Not much to eat there.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I honestly think with Facebook posts, limited places to fish in January, that place gets a lot of pressure. I honestly think more now than ever. I usually start catching decent fish late February there, before I was married and lived in Grove City I got to fish it a lot, a lot of the times I would use a 16th and 32nd ounce double jig with 2 in twisters . I hope this helps


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

BigDub007 said:


> I honestly think with Facebook posts, limited places to fish in January, that place gets a lot of pressure. I honestly think more now than ever. I usually start catching decent fish late February there, before I was married and lived in Grove City I got to fish it a lot, a lot of the times I would use a 16th and 32nd ounce double jig with 2 in twisters . I hope this helps


It does and it doesnt... I've been there and been the only one. My purpose for fishing is more for reflection on life and de-stressing. Life, when you work for a living, and cant say screw you to your boss, can really beat you down.


----------



## 614freshwater (Mar 20, 2016)

BigDub007 said:


> I honestly think with Facebook posts, limited places to fish in January, that place gets a lot of pressure. I honestly think more now than ever. I usually start catching decent fish late February there, before I was married and lived in Grove City I got to fish it a lot, a lot of the times I would use a 16th and 32nd ounce double jig with 2 in twisters . I hope this helps


I'm a member of the Ohio fishing reports group on Facebook and it is interesting to see the difference in the level of detail people post about their spots on here and on there. Sometimes I wonder if people are saying they're at a different spot than they really are to throw everyone off, otherwise they will just be drawing a ton of pressure (and litter, sadly) to their favorite hole. Don't get me wrong, I interact with a lot of great people here and on the Facebook group and I'm thankful for all of the great information, just making an observation.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

614freshwater said:


> I'm a member of the Ohio fishing reports group on Facebook and it is interesting to see the difference in the level of detail people post about their spots on here and on there. Sometimes I wonder if people are saying they're at a different spot than they really are to throw everyone off, otherwise they will just be drawing a ton of pressure (and litter, sadly) to their favorite hole. Don't get me wrong, I interact with a lot of great people here and on the Facebook group and I'm thankful for all of the great information, just making an observation.


Lol I've noticed this. I see the same guys post stuff on fb an ig then they would ever post here... Lol I find it very funny


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish GW would just come down there more often, most of the people without licenses are the ones littering and keeping everything they catch. I moved to South West edge of Columbus. So I can take a pretty easy drive to Deer Creek now and I fish that more then the Scioto I grew up on. I spend first few minutes of my arrival throwing away trash usually.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't usually go there on weekend when the weather is nice, just because of the people . I have been there though on occasion when a wild life officer was checking and you can always tell who doesn't have a license, which ever side the man starts checking on, just keep an eye out on the other side, you will see some leaving in a hurry. Mind you I'm jus talking about when you have a real nice day, break in the weather this time of year, they all come down to get out and enjoy the weather.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> I don't usually go there on weekend when the weather is nice, just because of the people . I have been there though on occasion when a wild life officer was checking and you can always tell who doesn't have a license, which ever side the man starts checking on, just keep an eye out on the other side, you will see some leaving in a hurry. Mind you I'm jus talking about when you have a real nice day, break in the weather this time of year, they all come down to get out and enjoy the weather.


You been catching any crappie out of the lake this year ? I've been meaning to try but it's been too busy lately?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I have not fished in t lake for crappie since back in October, seems like it was pretty good then.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Fished off bank Sunday was slow got about 12 crappie in main lake


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

glasseyes said:


> I have not fished in t lake for crappie since back in October, seems like it was pretty good then.


I haven't had time to go lately either. Back to coaching basketball which cut into my winter fishing and my freezer feels the pain ! I always thought winter fish had a great taste.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

My buddy Bill seems to think the slow draw down kept a few more in the main lake this year. I've got a couple cats and and one cigar. I've seen people keep them but I sure don't agree with it. My best friend John always said "leave some for seed". If it fits on a hot dog bun... throw it back.


----------

